

Facebook news feeds beset with malware - spotirca
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11827856

======
snprbob86
> Security firm BitDefender said it had detected infections contained in the
> news feeds of around 20% of Facebook users

I've seen a lot of malware posts, but 1 in 5 users? I'm skeptical based on my
biased sample.

> BitDefender arrived at its figures by analysing data from 14,000 Facebook
> users that had installed a security app, called safego, it makes for the
> social network site.

Well there you have it, their sample is clearly more biased. A large number of
people don't install apps at all. Some people install apps indiscriminately...
including both malware and "safego".

~~~
cmer
We monitor many public pages (not necessarily pages of people using Defensio)
and I can confirm that their numbers are in the ballpark of what we're seeing
as well.

------
cmer
I founded Defensio a few years ago and we fight exactly that problem. The
amount of malware and spam we're seeing on high profile business and celebrity
pages is astonishing.

